# Need best bang for buck AMP!



## kai-wun (Oct 5, 2009)

Hai.

Want the BEST sounding setup for the CHEAPEST POSSIBLE PRICE (like everyone else I'm guessing). I think "entry level enthusiast" has the highest return per dollar. ANYWAY...

I listen to mainly: rock. jazzy rock, alt-rock, grunge rock. I *heart* silky female vocals. Deep punchy bass. I don't listen loud, but I want a responsive system. BUT beggars can't be choosers so I dunno if this matters that much at this price point. 

Current setup:

Small 2dr hatchback.

Clarion CZ509 
-2V preouts, BT/aux-in/iPod

Phoenix Gold RSd65CS
-6.5" Components in front doors. I've heard many times these are best speakers under $300. Don't want rear fill, SQ setup.

JL Audio CS110RG-W1v2 
-10" sub in sealed enclosure (for convenience and simplicity's sake)

Now what AMP should I buy? I want to keep this as simple and cheap as possible. 

The cheapest option is to buy a 4ch amp, and bridge the rear 2 channels for the sub. I'm looking at the Phoenix Gold Ryval V754 that puts out 75W/ch RMS. That's a bit underpowered for my liking, I've heard the RSd really shines with 100W. And the JL sub can handle up to 300W RMS. 

In terms of powerful 4ch amps, what options do I have around $200-300? 

If I want to spend a little more, I can get a dedicated 2ch for the front and a class-d amp for the sub. I haven't done ANY research on this, so please give some recommendations for amps that are $200 or less. 

Class-D should only be used for subwoofer applications? True/False? I want to save space as well.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

kai-wun said:


> Class-D should only be used for subwoofer applications? True/False? I want to save space as well.


False. 

That was true in like the early 90s, but technological advancements have improved them to the point you cannot hear a difference in a double blind test.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

Your best "bang for your buck" on any level will be to purchase something here through forums. Most here are enthusiasts treat their equipment well, and are constantly changing their setups. Their loss is your gain...or you could always try something from eBay. Any amp that has been treated with respect should last the test of time.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

M-Dub said:


> False.
> 
> That was true in like the early 90s, but technological advancements have improved them to the point you cannot hear a difference in a double blind test.


Actually False, too as I can readily pick out my class D fullrange amps as sounding better compared to any A/Bs I've plugged into my systems...okay I did have one eye open, but I am near sighted.


----------



## ogg (Oct 13, 2007)

Cadence TXA6004 if you've got the room. 
150w x 4 at 4 ohm
300w x 4 at 2 ohm
600w x 2 at 4 ohm bridged.
$250 at woofersetc.com


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

The Clarion APX and DPX series have been a proven good deal, they're VERY similar to the ARC KS series and have the same designer and builder.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a NIB Phoenix Gold Xenon x200.4 if you are interested PM me, its in your budget 

Also the PG components are no where close to the best under $300, I thought they were not anything good at all, the PPI forum boner was better than those and I didnt think those were that great either


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

monkeybutt said:


> Actually False, too as I can readily pick out my class D fullrange amps as sounding better to any A/Bs I've plugged into my systems...okay I did have one eye open, but I am near sighted.


really???????????????????????


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

monkeybutt said:


> Actually False, too as I can readily pick out my class D fullrange amps as sounding better to any A/Bs I've plugged into my systems...okay I did have one eye open, but I am near sighted.


Well the JL HD600/4 is the best sounding amp I've had in any of my cars, and it's class D, soo I guess I'm with you there.

If they were cheaper i'd recommend them to the OP.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> I got a NIB Phoenix Gold Xenon x200.4 if you are interested PM me, its in your budget
> 
> Also the PG components are no where close to the best under $300, I thought they were not anything good at all, the PPI forum boner was better than those and I didnt think those were that great either


Grab this amp while you can!!


----------



## aztec1 (Jun 13, 2008)

Late 90s PPI and Orion.


----------



## monkeybutt (Oct 1, 2005)

BeatsDownLow said:


> really???????????????????????


Odd, but true. And I can't seem to find anymore of them for the future.

And to the OP, the Phoenix Gold Xenon x200.4 from Beats would a great amp to power passive front stage and a sub w/ ample/clean power. If you decide to go active later just add a dedicated sub amp to the PPI Xenon and you are set.

And by the way, if buying an item from a member here as on the classifieds, check their iTrader history for indication of a good transaction.


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

For your comps;

Free Shipping (Free Shipping)* POWER ACOUSTIK BAMF-1600/4 (BAMF16004) <br>4-Channel 1600W BAMF Series AMPLIFIER

For your sub;

Free Shipping (Free Shipping)* POWER ACOUSTIK BAMF-2200/2 (BAMF22002) <br>2-Channel 2200W BAMF Series AMPLIFIER

About $300 for both.


----------



## M-Dub (Nov 29, 2006)

Vega-LE said:


> For your comps;
> 
> Free Shipping (Free Shipping)* POWER ACOUSTIK BAMF-1600/4 (BAMF16004) <br>4-Channel 1600W BAMF Series AMPLIFIER
> 
> ...


BAMF LOL. Bad A$$ Mother F_cker?


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

M-Dub said:


> BAMF LOL. Bad A$$ Mother F_cker?


"Sometimes you have to call them like you see them; these full MOSFET amplifiers will tear-up your ride and bring out your inner beast. You won’t have one seal left in your car to keep water out!
This is a (B)ad (A)_ _ (M)other (F)letcher"


----------



## Qicker306 (Oct 2, 2009)

MRP-M600, 100W x 4 and 300 x 2 bridged. Matches the specs you listed and the Alpine V-Powers are cheap and a very good dollar per watt value, not too big either. Likely you could find one in the $300-$400 range.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

If you can find any of the Aura RPM series amps they would be, IMHO, the BEST bang for your buck. Way under rated, built like a tank, and for the $99-$115 they sold for new there is no finer sounding amp. This is one case where you definitely get MUCH MORE than you pay for that is why they are fairly difficult to find.


----------

